# Schmiedkunst komplett unattraktiv



## Arasouane (26. August 2008)

Hallo,

meiner Meinung nach krasse Themenverfehlung bez. Beruf.
Denn,

ich bin der Meinung, Der Beruf sollte es einem ermöglichen Gegenstände herzustellen die in Summe die besten Gegenstände in WoW ergeben.

Überlget mal, welcher Wahnsinn dahinter steckt:
* Schmied skillen dauert ewig, braucht viel ressourcen. nachskillen einen haufen gold^^
* sehr gute rezepte droppen prakrisch nicht und kosten daher 1000e goldstücke, deren mats ebenso viel g verschlingt oder 100e stunden farmen bedeuten

also, wenn man wirklich sein Equip nur per beruf auf max. treiben möchte, is das afaik net möglich.

Ich würd mir wünschen:

Rezepte + mats für T6-niveau (Rüstung UND waffe) aus
* mob-drop
* ini drop 

deren droprate so abgestimmt sind dass es sich auf einen Aufwand von 120-180h (before flame...das sind min. 5 tage spielzeit!!!) beläuft. Das ist angemessen, finde ich. Dann wirs ein kalkulierbares Ziel...spiel ich halt ein halbes jahr dafür^^

Ich hab schmiedeskill auf 360 und eigentlich 0 Bock es weiterzutreiben. Wieso auch....


mimimimimimi

P.S.: Wann wird WoW endlich ein Spiel wo man nicht 5h täglich spielen muss um was zu erreichen....


----------



## Seridan (26. August 2008)

Ich gebe dir da zwar volkommen recht das die Rezepte besser werden sollten, damit es auch etwas bringt den beruf geskillt zu haben, nur meiner meinung nach sollten die rezepte dann auch in der herstellung mehr kosten.

ich will damit sagen das es z.b. ein schwert auf sunwell niveau geben soll das ein schmied herstellen kann, nur sollten die mats dann auch dementsprechend hoch sein.

just my 2 cent.


----------



## Kwatamehn (26. August 2008)

Arasouane schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> meiner Meinung nach krasse Themenverfehlung bez. Beruf.
> Denn,




Ui, in letzter Zeit kommt immer das gleiche:

Also...was bringt dir super Ausrüstung durch Berufe, an die du leicht kommst?

Wohl um dann damit in Heros und/oder raiden zu gehen.

Aber genau dort droppen ja auch so Epics,Badges und Rezepte - da beisst sich die Katze in Schwanz!

Oder willst du nur mit komplett imba Epics vor der Bank deiner jeweiligen Hauptstadt posen?

Es ist doch so, dass man mittlerweile eh relativ schnell auf 70 kommt und Berufe finde ich skillt man auch
in angebrachten Masse nebenbei.

Und dann? Dann ist doch der Anreiz nach und nach besseres Equip zu bekommen um damit Hero´s/Raids zu gehen, wo man dank des Equips
immer weiter kommt und somit auch wieder besseres Equip usw,usf.

Hab ich eine Woche nachdem ich 70 geworden bin, leicht durch Berufe das beste Equip im Spiel - warum sollt ich mich dann grossartig bemühen
und Endcontent clearen? Wo bleibt der Anreiz?


----------



## Cerb_Mann (26. August 2008)

Mein Senf dazu,

Endlich neue Rezepte einzuführen ist sinnvoller als alles andere. und vor allem die Aufhebung von "beim Aufheben gebunden" ich keinen Schmied der Welt der nur von sich selbst leben kann^^

Und nochwas: Ich bin ein Fullepic - Waffenschmied (Schwert) also ich kann mitreden! 

mfg Cerberos


P.S.: Bitte nur sinnvolle Antworten^^


----------



## Joringel (26. August 2008)

es stimmt schon, dass man nicht unbedingt viele gute sachen herstellen kann. aber auf dem weg zu lvl 70 und kurz danach gibt es doch das eine oder andere sinnvolle item. 
z.b. die teufelseisenplattenteile oder -kettenteile oder das teufelsstahlset für frisch gebackene 70er tanks. 

und ich habe erst neulich jemanden überredet, nicht umzuskillen, weil ich gesagt habe: warte ab, viele haben zu bc auf schneider umgeskillt, nur um diese tollen schneidersets tragen zu können, das kommt vielleicht auch für schmiede. und nun erscheinen täglich neue sachen, die man mit dem addon herstellen können wird. und seien es nur die sockel... 

und sooo teuer finde ich das skillen eigentlich nicht, wenn man nicht gerade sich eine epische waffe als waffenschmied herstellen möchte. und die pläne für das teufelsstahlset sind leicht zu bekommen. voraussetzung ist natürlich, dass man die erze nicht im ah kaufen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arasouane (26. August 2008)

Da is der Denkfehler....

ICH würde gern in instanzen gehen, ohne den loot kassieren zu wollen. Jungs, das Spiel läuft am sinn eines Spiels vorbei.

Also, wenn ich zuhaus mit der PSP den bösen zwischengegner von Price of Persia "clear" freu ich mich wie ein Kleinkind^^ DAS muss als kontent völlig reichn.
Und wie ich BT-fähig werde, will ich entschieden: Beruf ODER Ini. Is sonst für nix.

Also ich brauch die blöden imba loots nicht. Ich könnt mich mit meinem char mehr identifiezieren, wenn ich "selbst hergestellte Sahcne tragen könnte.
Und dann geh ich nach BT um ILI zu killen, weil ich das Gruppenspiel schätze und einen schönen Abend verbracht habe, anstatt die 10 Wiederholung von Komissar Rex anzusehen lol. 

Ich mag WoW "noch" sehr, aber je weiter BC entfernt is und je näher WOTKL rückt, um so mehr bin ich von meinen Mitspielern enttäuscht.
Low levelige werden nicht in gilden aufgenommen weil zu low. Tanks nicht in inis weil zuwenig hp. Blizzard hat Handlungsbedarf.....

oh, auch ein bischen off topic^^


----------



## Arasouane (26. August 2008)

Teuflesstahlset leicht zu bekommen? hab ich mir verlsesen in der Droprate?
1% drop rate in ner ini. Theroetisch musst du 100 mal reingehen um ein deff-equip zu kriegen^^

lol

P.S.: Frag mich sowieso, warum das teufesstahlset so billig im ah is. alle 3 um max. 150g^^


----------



## Hubautz (26. August 2008)

Arasouane schrieb:


> P.S.: Frag mich sowieso, warum das teufesstahlset so billig im ah is. alle 3 um max. 150g^^



Weil man damit skillen kann und froh ist, wenn man überhaupt was dafür kriegt. Das ist ja das Problem mit dem Crafting in WoW.


----------



## Joringel (26. August 2008)

die pläne für das teufelsstahlset droppen deshalb nur zu einem prozent, weil sie nur dann droppen, wenn auch mindestens ein schmied dabei ist. ich hatte die plände für den helm und die handschuhe jeweils beim ersten run, arkatraz war ich noch nicht, deshalb fehlt mir die hose. aber bisher war es bei den meisten berufsbezogenen (und beim aufheben gebundenen) rezepten so, dass man die meist recht fix bekommen hat, zumindest in instanzen. bei einem der alchierezepte war es mit meinem druiden sogar so, dass es beim questen gedroppt ist, von einem anderen in der gruppe erwürfelt wurde, und zwei mobs später nochmal für mich gedroppt ist. also bitte nicht von der droprate abschrecken lassen, zumindest nicht bei gebundenen rezepten...
und die mats finde ich jetzt auch nicht überzogen, zumal man für die handschuhe, wenn ichs jetzt nicht falsch in erinnerung habe, nur 6 teufelsstahlbarren braucht und damit ewig skillen kann. mir fehlen noch 9 punkte bis zum maximum, und der helm ist noch orange, die handschuhe gelb, wenn ich nicht irre.


----------



## Arasouane (27. August 2008)

Oh, das ist was andreas^^

Ja, dann werd ich mir das Teufelsstahlset mal droppen lassen

Ich bin durch Familie gottseidank ein Gelegenheitsspieler, der auch nur dann kann, wenn alle anderen kein bock mehr auf ini haben.
Deshalb frag ich mich, wie man das spiel ein wenig umgestalten kann, dass für mich auch content übrig bleibt.

Da ich früher viel mit 3dsmax, rhino3d zu tun hatte wäre es unheimlich geil, wenn man einen WoW-Modeller bekoemmen könnte, wo man sich rüstung und Schwert selbst modellieren kann. So im Sinne

* spezielle mats für stats (min-beschränkung für klassen...kan ja net sein, dass man als warri sich rüstung zimmert mit nur stärke und so auf 1000 kommt^^)
* spezielle Hämmer um Sockel zu dengeln
* spezielle mats für farbliche effekte
* je nach skill bauraumbegrenzung
* oder, größerer beeindruckende Rüstungen verringern tempowertung oder beweglichkeit

oder ein andere spieler kann deff-elemente bauen, die ich im Modeller auf meine rüstung schweisse.

Die Rüstungsteile uploaden und fertig...blödsinn, muss ein ingame modeller sein, sonst sind betrug tür und tor geöffnet.

Oder, mein schwert ist zig-mal gefaltet und unheimlich scharf, also irre viel schnitt-schaden. bei solchen "extremen" ist dann halt die Haltbarkeit niedrig->hohe repkosten und das schwert muss irendwann kaputt sein->neu machen.

Ich würd wow "farbiger" finden, wenn nicht alle mit dem gleichen pvp-set gleich aussehen würden. Die kombinationvielfalt wäre enorm...das balancing aber auch schwerer. Aber da fände man sicher ne lsg.


Übertragbar auf alle Berufe....

Lg Schurkl


----------



## Kwatamehn (27. August 2008)

Tjo, es wird nie ein Allround-Beruf geben wo du alles für dich selbst machen kannst, ist halt ein MMO-Spiel....

Aber so in der Art gibt es das doch:



Arasouane schrieb:


> * spezielle mats für stats (min-beschränkung für klassen...kan ja net sein, dass man als warri sich rüstung zimmert mit nur stärke und so auf 1000 kommt^^)



= Sockel



> * spezielle Hämmer um Sockel zu dengeln



Kommt mit WotLk soweit ich weiss, dass Schmied Sockel machen kann



> * spezielle mats für farbliche effekte



= div.Verzauberungen - gibt halt nur wenig sinnvolle pro Klasse und der Effekt ist dann einheitlich




> oder ein andere spieler kann deff-elemente bauen, die ich im Modeller auf meine rüstung schweisse.



= div. Rüstungssets/Hosen-Enchants von Lederern zB - siehst halt nicht.



> Oder, mein schwert ist zig-mal gefaltet und unheimlich scharf, also irre viel schnitt-schaden. bei solchen "extremen" ist dann halt die Haltbarkeit niedrig->hohe repkosten und das schwert muss irendwann kaputt sein->neu machen.



Das wäre doch nervig...extrem teuer solls dann wohl nciht sein, sonst wäre es mühsam andauernd ein neues zu machen.
Wenns billig ist, haben alle gleich nen 20er Stack im Gepäck^^



> Ich würd wow "farbiger" finden, wenn nicht alle mit dem gleichen pvp-set gleich aussehen würden. Die kombinationvielfalt wäre enorm...das balancing aber auch schwerer. Aber da fände man sicher ne lsg.




Mit WotLk kommen Frisuren^^, Tattoos weiss ich jetzt nicht, war doch auch geplant.

Du kannst dir div. Wappenhemden und Hemden zulegen, du kannst Helm und Umhang ein/ausblenden.

Das mit PvP, tjoooo....is aber wohl im Sinne des Erfinders, damit zumindest ein gew. Mass an Gleichstellung erhalten bleibt.

Mach halt PvE, da hast soooviel Möglichkeiten


----------



## Arasouane (27. August 2008)

hmmm....haste recht.

Es is nur so, dass du mit der sockelei eigentlich nicht frei bist. Die "Anlegen"-Stats und die farbe geben ja die stats förmlich vor.
Beim Teufelsstahlset nicht auf deff, ausw oder ausdauer zu gehen wäre grob fahrlässig.

Ich glaub man kann es allgemeiner machen, als es is. und wirklich die Form in einem 3d-modeller selbst zu bestimmen, fänd ich herausfordernd.
Auch muss man abhängigkeiten, formalismen finden, dass es nicht möglich sein kann, hohen rüstungswert zu haben und max. an stärke. 
Aber das sollte einfach sein.....

Eigentlich:Auch finde ich hochwertige Rüstungsteile mit +Ausdauer unlogisch. Deswegen zieh ih ja fette Rüstung an, um Schaden abzuwenden.
Ein Zauber mit +Ausdauer, nein besser, eine Rüstungsverbesserung mit +Ausdauer muss sich daher im Aussehen der Rüstung wiederspiegeln. Z.B.: eine Fette Stahlklingenrippe noch drauf^^

Wie gesagt, mein PVE content is zu low. PVP muss ich mittlerweile zugeben is echt gimp. ich muss nix können und krieg mit der Zeit trotzdem epixx.
Instanzen gehen nicht, kann erst um 10,11 on und muss am nächsten Tag arbeiten.

Ich wünsch mir ein wow, wo equip auf 70 nicht entscheidet über alles oder nix, sondern über gut und a bisserl besser. 
Das Gruppenspiel, das einbinden des eigenen berufes etc. sollte im Focus stehen.

hmm...ich steck z.Z.in wow in nem niemandsland fest.... 

mimiimiiii^^


----------



## Joringel (27. August 2008)

ich bin ein wenig zwiegespalten gegenüber dem, was du da schreibst. sicher, mit schmiedekunst wird man weder reich noch kann man alles verwenden. was natürlich schade ist, denn es gibt ja nur einige wirklich wenige sachen, die sinnvoll sind, dazu zähle ich vor allem die meisten sachen ab bc, die bis zu einem bestimmten grad nicht verkehrt sind und natürlich die resisachen, ohne die man ab einem bestimmten punkt nicht weiterkommt.
aber wenn dieser beruf so verändert werden würde, wie du es beschreibst, wären alle tanks gezwungen (!), schmied zu werden. und alle jäger müssten z.b. lederer sein, auch wenn vielleicht ein anderer beruf ihnen mehr liegen würde.
und zu der tatsache, dass du so spät nach hause kommst, fällt mir nur folgendes ein: wir können uns glücklich schätzen, dass die instanzen mittlerweile so kurz ausfallen. wenn ich überlege, wie riesig allein brt ist, und man einen ganzen abend drin verbringen kann... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kwatamehn (27. August 2008)

Arasouane schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, mein PVE content is zu low. PVP muss ich mittlerweile zugeben is echt gimp. ich muss nix können und krieg mit der Zeit trotzdem epixx.
> Instanzen gehen nicht, kann erst um 10,11 on und muss am nächsten Tag arbeiten.
> 
> Ich wünsch mir ein wow, wo equip auf 70 nicht entscheidet über alles oder nix, sondern über gut und a bisserl besser.
> ...




Tjo, dass is nun ein anderes Problem. Klar du hast wenig Zeit und möchtest trotzdem vorankommen - versteh ich durchaus, mir gehts tw. nicht anders - 
ich bin auch alles andere als ein Powerspieler der täglich stdlang spielt. Ich hab auch Familie und die ist nicht immer begeistert wenn ich nen
Abend lang abgängig bin^^

Da muss man halt Kompromisse finden - ich hab tw. zB nur mehr einige wenige 5er Gruppen-Qs offen (Ogri´la Pre z und sonst nix.
Hab längere Zeit mit Dailys aufs Epic hingespart und wenn ich nun on gehe, hoffe ich Gruppen für Inis zu finden, was nicht immer der Fall ist.
Ab und an Kara usw.

Tw. war´s auch so, dass ich alleine kaum was tun kann - zumindest nichts produktives aber für einiges(Kara,Heroes) einfach nicht ausreichend equipt war - zumidnest dachte ich das.

Klar wäre da ne Brücke mir super Equip mit dem Beruf zu basteln und dann weiter machen zu können - tw. funktionierts auch - aber tw. ist es auch nicht nötig.
Je nach Klasse musst du nicht über drüber equipt sein um Kara,Heroes zu gehen, lass dir das nciht einreden - wenn du deine Klasse beherrscht gehts auch so,
mit ner guten Gruppe sowieso - nur Main-Heiler und Tanks habens da wohl bissl schwerer.

Aber wenn du paar Mal warst, ändert sich das relativ rasch.

Nochmal: was würde dir über drüber Equip bringen, wenn du sagst, du hast für Inis sowieso keine Zeit - zum farmen?
PvP wie du sagst, ist einfacher und schneller an Equip zu kommen.

Ein bissl musst du dich halt entscheidn was du willst:
Etwas erreichen (klingt jetzt zu ernsthaft) - dann musst halt auch etwas Zeit investieren, wieviel bleibt dir überlassen - aber wnn du das nicht kannst/willst
musst du halt damit klarkommen.

Etwas zu tun gibts immer....

Wenn ich aber mal längere Zeit keine Gruppe für irgendwas finde und grad keien Lust habe Dailys zu machen oder zu farmen, lass ich es halt und 
dreh den Computer ab.

Im Endeffekt ists ein Spiel....^^


----------



## Arasouane (28. August 2008)

haste recht. Aber ich spiels sehr gerne.

wenn die gilde net wär, würd ich abdrehen. macht aber irre spass mit den jungs und mädels. Macht einfach auch nur laune einem zu helfen.

Aber manchmal packt mich schon die "imba" wut, und dann ärgere ich mich, dass ich keine chance hab alleine weite zu kommen....


Danke für Eure Zeit


----------



## marcloker (30. August 2008)

Kwatamehn schrieb:


> Kommt mit WotLk soweit ich weiss, dass Schmied Sockel machen kann



was genau soll da denn kommen mit dem sockel herstellen?


----------



## Tikume (30. August 2008)

Das Prinzip von Wow ist halt dass Du die gute Ausrüstung über Instanzen/Raids bekommst. Crafting kommt irgendwann danach.
Lediglich Craftingberufe die nicht in direkter Konkurrenz zu Drops stehen machen demnach überhaupt "Sinn".

Crafting in Wow ist primär ist Beschäftigungstherapie, das muss klar sein.


----------



## marcloker (30. August 2008)

das ist mir klar... nur welcher berufe wäre das denn dann?

verzauberer haben ihre ringverzuaberung die sie immer wieder erneuern können. nur die alleine machen es nicht aus verzuaberer zu lernen.
genauso wie alchie. der stein ist sicherlich für caster ganz nice. aber ansonsten....
die meisten anderen haben ihre sets, die man später austauschen kann...
falls schmied die neuen sockel bekommt ist die frage wie gut das sein wird.. ob das lohnt deswegen schmied zu lernen...
und juwelenschneidern... da sollen die gebundenen steine ja auch nicht gerade sooo viel besser sein als die epicsteine die man aus inzen bekommt... oder irre ich mich da...

mfg


----------



## Humunculus (11. September 2008)

Ich fände es mal gut diese ganzen waffenuntergattungen abzuschaffen.
es gibt nen rüssischmied und nen Waffenschmied und basta.

Ich bin Hammerschmied. Was hab ich atm im ingame davon??? Nix!!! Kann mir zwei waffen bauen und dann ist feierabend. Nicht das die waffen madig wären, aber hab ich sie einmal ist der Beruf quasi tot. Alle hundert jahre lang dann evtl mal ne resirüssi bauen. Super. Verlernen kann mans auch ned, da man die waffen dann nicht mehr nutzen könnte.

Andere Berufe wie Ench oder Juwelenschleifer und alchi sind da wesentlich nutzvoller. Das Zaug braucht man immer. neues Auqiup braucht neue ench neue sockel. Alchie ist man immer gut dabei, lvl ist easy mode und verkaufen kann mans immer noch.
Selbst der Schneider und lederer hat noch durch die fäden was von seinem beruf. Wobei die auch stark unter unbrauchbaren crap leiden.

Sinnige verbesserungen wären meiner Meinung nach:
- trennung Waffen/Rüssi Schmied
- gebaute Teile lassen sich mit der zeit pimpen. Ohne das das rezi benötigt wird. Es stehen halt Trainer nach bossen. Mats sind dementsprechend.
- es gibt für alle möglichen bedürfnisse schmiedesachen mit guter quali: Def,Dmg,Waffen,Resi,Fernwaffen,Wurfwaffen,MH,Offhand,Spelldmg kolben,dd kolben usw.
- Schmiede können geschmiedetes tragen. eagl wers gebaut hat

Diese Änderungen kann man durchaus auch für lederer und schneiderer hernehmen.


----------



## grünhaupt (11. September 2008)

hi, 

ich habe zu den Berufen allgemein einen Thread aufgemacht. (Sinnfreie Berufe, oder so ähnlich). Habe es anders ausgedrückt, finde aber deine Ansätze richtig. Durch die Berufe kann man sich nicht im gleichen Masse ausrüsten, wie es durch Inis möglich ist. Ich denke, dass es prinzipiell gut ist, dass man durch Inis die besseren Items bekommt, doch sollte man durch einen Beruf Items herstellen können, die Ini-Items nahe kommen. Für alle Itemplätze und die Bestandteile natürlich auch in der "freien" Welt farmbar.

mfg Grüni


----------



## Trisch (11. September 2008)

Arasouane schrieb:


> ich bin der Meinung, Der Beruf sollte es einem ermöglichen Gegenstände herzustellen die in Summe die besten Gegenstände in WoW ergeben.



Genau das passiert nach dem start eines Addons. 
Die ersten Monate werden die geschmiedeten Waffen und Ausrüstungen das beste sein was man bekommt. wenn man dazu noch das Gkück hat die ersten epischen Rezepte zu bekommen, macht man ausgezeichnete Geschäfte, die die Kosten für das erlernen des Berufes in den Schatten stellen werden.

Aber ich bin froh wenn soviele vom Schmieden abkehren wollen, bleibt mehr für mich über  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adnuf (18. September 2008)

Trisch schrieb:


> Genau das passiert nach dem start eines Addons.
> Die ersten Monate werden die geschmiedeten Waffen und Ausrüstungen das beste sein was man bekommt. wenn man dazu noch das Gkück hat die ersten epischen Rezepte zu bekommen, macht man ausgezeichnete Geschäfte, die die Kosten für das erlernen des Berufes in den Schatten stellen werden.
> 
> Aber ich bin froh wenn soviele vom Schmieden abkehren wollen, bleibt mehr für mich über
> ...




lol udn mehr für mich mein problem ist nur ich häng auf skill 280 fest hab bergbau 375(bin70ger zwerg worri)
ich hab keien lust thorium zu farmen udn meist kein glück im ah verlangen die irren bis zu 30g das erz stack ( Sen'jin)

so und 1 stack erz ergeben 20 barren. 20 barren sidn 1 skill punkt...... max 1 oder wens schlechtläuft nichtm al 1ner da ich meist mehr als 20 barren rbauch !

jetzt wo ich das aber mti den sockeln lese überleg ich mir ob ich schmied bleib
ansonste wechsel ich auf kräutersuche oder so um da ich da eifnach nu farmen muss =)

PS: Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet kan nse behaltn


----------



## Reschmet (19. September 2008)

Wie wärs eigentlich wenn man Epics herstellen kann je nachdem wie weit man mit Inis/ Raids ist?
Man fängt an Kara zu raiden und findet dort Mats die man für Epics braucht die knapp unter Kara sind.
Soll heißen: In der Ini find ich Epics und wenn ich mehrmals nix abbekomme kann ich mir in meinem Beruf etwas basteln was nen bisschen schlechter ist aber trotzdem Epic.

So kämen den Berufen wieder ein wenig mehr Bedeutung zu ohne das Gruppenspiel zu vernachlässigen oder einen direkt auf T6 zu bringen.

gruß Reschmet


----------



## Knochengeist (26. September 2008)

Ich selber bin auch Schmied und verdiene damit nur noch mein Geld, und das nicht zu wenig. Ich habe aber auch viel Gold in epische Rezepte aus dem AH gesteckt und mittlerweile verkaufe ich Schmiedesachen im Wert von ca. 2000  G pro Woche. Dabei sin alle Mats selber gefarmt (BB sei dank) bzw. gibts ja die Urnether fürn Appel u ein Ei im AH. Das passt schon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerbod von Harben (26. September 2008)

Was mich dazu gebracht hat, von Schmieden auf Juwelenschleifer zu wechseln, ist die Tatsache, das man mit dem Zeug, was man als Schmied zum Skillen herstellt, nichts oder kaum was anfangen kann. Wenn ich überlege, um relativ preiswert von ca. 280 auf 300 zu kommen, muss ich x-Mal das selbe Teil herstellen, wofür ich Unmengen an Thorium brauche.  
Und wer will das haben? Niemand. In AH gehts nicht weg, und beim Händler bekomme ich nur Kleingeld. Wenn zumindest der Verkaufspreis beim Händler in etwa den eingesetzten Materialwert wiederspiegeln würde. Meinetwegen auch knapp drunter, aber die Schere zwischen Materialeinsatz und zwangsweisem Verkaufswert ist zu groß, wenn ich für beispielsweise 2-3 Gold Materialwert 60 Silber zurück bekomme. 

Schön wäre es auch, wenn man die Dinge, die man herstellen kann, irgendwie verbessern könnte.
Positives Beispiele bei Juwelenschleifer: Man skillt indem man 20 oder 25 Mithrilfassungen oder Thoriumfassungen erhstellt und für die nächsten Skillstufen braucht man genau diese Fassungen, die man mit Edelsteinen zu Ringen oder Anhängern veredelt.  

Und mit dem hergestellen Schmuck kann ich sogar noch meine Twinks ausrüsten, was bei schweren Rüstungen oder Platte ehr selten vorkommt.


----------



## funzl (10. Oktober 2008)

Reschmet schrieb:


> Wie wärs eigentlich wenn man Epics herstellen kann je nachdem wie weit man mit Inis/ Raids ist?
> Man fängt an Kara zu raiden und findet dort Mats die man für Epics braucht die knapp unter Kara sind.
> Soll heißen: In der Ini find ich Epics und wenn ich mehrmals nix abbekomme kann ich mir in meinem Beruf etwas basteln was nen bisschen schlechter ist aber trotzdem Epic.
> 
> ...



ist doch eigentlich auch so derzeit, zumindest ansatzweise. du kannst dir eben eine Rüstung oder Waffe herstellen mit bestimmten stats. die mats sind alle im normalen 5er-content erhältlich (urnether) diesen gegenstand kannst du dann verbessern durch 10 urnether die du effektiv durch heroics zusammenbekommst. und die letzte ausbaustufe benötigt nethervortex welches nur im t5-content dropt und früher auch noch bop war. das system sollte man verfeinern und weiter ausbauen. und vor allem sinnvolle rezepte für alle skillungen zur verfügung stellen. denn das ist derzeit das hauptproblem gerade beim rüssischmied.


----------



## Altbier (13. Oktober 2008)

> und vor allem sinnvolle rezepte für alle skillungen zur verfügung stellen. denn das ist derzeit das hauptproblem gerade beim rüssischmied.


Kann ich so nur unterschreiben. Es gibt eigentlich keine Rezepte für Rüstungsschmiede die einem Schutz-Krieger etwas bringen würden. Wäre schön gewesen, wenn es so etwas wie das Bollwerk der uralten Könige auch für Schutz-Krieger geben würde.

Außerdem kann man sich als Schmied eine Menge blauer offensiv-Sachen herstellen. Als Schutz-Krieger bleibt einem da eigentlich nur das Farmen der Rezepte für das Teufelsstahl-Set.

Aber mit dem Addon ist ja schon ein richtiger Weg zu erkennen. Ein grünes Tank-Set welches man direkt am Anfang beim Lehrer lernen kann und auch noch herstellbare Schilde. Nicht schlecht. Irgendwie freu' ich mich mit jedem Tag den ich auf das Addon warte mehr. Hehe.

Viele Grüße,
Altbier


----------



## Aldaria (15. Oktober 2008)

Naja, ich bin der Meinung, dass es das beste währe, dass man keine Rüstungen oder Waffen mehr in der Instanzen bekommt. Sondern Materiall, die man dann einem Handwerken bringen muss, die dann Rüstungen oder Waffen damit herstellen können.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fornika (20. November 2008)

Was mich interessieren würde is ob es wieder so sachen wie die Löwenherzrichtklinge geben wird. Hab bis jetzt nur die (wie ich finde) nicht schlechten Epic Waffen gesehen dies beim lehrer gibt und die NICHT bop sind.
Ich will wieder was, das NUR ich als Schwertschmied tragen kann, und nicht jeder sich herstellen lassen kann. Vermuten tu ich ja das das erst implementiert wird denn blaue (78er) bop Sachen hab ich beim Lehrer schon gesehen.
Ich hab meine Berufe eigentlich immer nur für mich gemacht.

btw. weiß jemand obs für schmiede auch sowas geben wird bzw gibt wie für die Lederer? 
die können ja leder und Bälge gegen Rezepte tauschen.

Fornika


----------



## Rygel (23. Juni 2009)

ich habe mit meinem mini-pala mal schmiedekunst angefangen. irgendwie erscheint mir das ganze etwas sinnnlos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hinke immer dem berufe-max-lvl hinterher und kaufe den kram von andern schmieden im AH um mich auszurüsten. die sachen sind supergünstig zu bekommen, was für mich selbst natürlich heißt: kaum verdienst an den sachen die ich selbst herstelle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bessert sich das mit steigendem level? muss man wirklich bei lvl mal anhalten und 2 - 5 stunden erze farmen um mit dem beruf immer am anschlag zu sein? denn scheinbar lohnt sich nur dies equiptechnisch.


----------



## Natar (24. Juni 2009)

Rygel schrieb:


> ich habe mit meinem mini-pala mal schmiedekunst angefangen. irgendwie erscheint mir das ganze etwas sinnnlos
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



also ich habe schmiedekusnt mit meinem krieger gelevelt, konnte mir so ab und an was selbst schmieden
da aber atm vorallem power lvling angesagt ist würd ich sagen du kommst nicht mit mit sm skillen.
Schmiedekunst ist auch 80 vorallem da wegen den socklen, ansonsten mehr oder weniger nutzlos abgesehen von bisschen trinkgold was du bekommst wenn du wem was herstellst
zum ah kaufen: wieso kaufst du sachen von anderen schmieden im ah? bekommst durch lvln und quest /dungeons ja genug sachen welche reichen.
grüsse


----------



## noizycat (28. Juni 2009)

Zum Thema Ininiveau kann ich nur sagen, dass gerade die epischen Waffen für den Anfang sehr gut sind ... und wenn man so wie ich schon monatelang kein Drop- oder Würfelglück hat, behält man die auch ne Weile und rennt mit denen nach Ulduar ... ^^


----------



## Pethry (1. Juli 2009)

Für Zweihandstreitkolben gibt es erst bei Kel(10er) einen besseren.


----------



## Allthor (25. Juli 2009)

Ich fände es schon hilfreich, wenn man die grünen und blauen Rüstungssets so anlegen würde, dass man die auch wirklich verkauft bekommt.

Beispiel:
Teufelseisenplattenrüstung - die Handschuhe sind ab Level 61 nutzbar, die Brust erst ab 64. Bis Level 64 kriegt man aber auch ohne Instanzen schon besseres aus den Questen. Beim Leder und Stoff ist das ähnlich, da gibt es nette Sets, mit schicken Boni.

Also meine Forderung - baut die grünen Sets so um, dass man sie mit Level 58 bzw. 68 direkt sich holen kann. Für mehr Umsatz im AH :-)

(Das meiste, was ich zum Leveln gebaut hab, ging danach an den Gilden-Verzauberer zum *ent*zaubern. Und das kann doch echt nicht Sinn der Sache sein)


----------



## Paladin77 (4. August 2009)

Ich finde es einfach nur noch schade, das die Schmiede mit 3.2 mal wieder völlig ignoriert werden und in die Röhre gucken!

Ich will mit dem Beruf ja gar nicht unbedingt Gold verdienen... warum auch? Bei der Masse an Dailys, bzw. Mobs die beim grinden allein schon fast 1g droppen... wann hat man da noch Goldprobleme und muß zwingend über den Beruf Gold verdienen?

Mir gehts eher darum, das man wieder mal in seiner Spezialisierung was FÜR SICH selbst schmieden kann... Wozu hab ich früher ewig lange gequestet und gefarmt, um z.B. Hammerschmiedemeister zu werden? Jeder blöde Ingi z.B. (sry, ist nicht so gemeint) kann sich nen Moped oder ne Flugmaschine basteln und hat da selbst auch mal was davon. 

Und ich als Schmied??? Warum kann man sich die 70ziger Epics (z.B. der Bote des Sturms) nicht mal weiter aufwerten? Was ist da so schwer dran, da was nach zu schieben? 
Wochenlanges farmen, was man mit Freuden auf sich genommen hatte, ist seit WotLK nur noch für'n A... - weil sich seit Stufe 80 so gut wie nichts mehr getan hat.

Auch versteh ich nicht, warum die blauen low-lvl Items (von den Spezialisierungen) immer noch bop sind... Ich als Schmied habe die meist NIE getragen, denn als ich die schmieden konnte, hatte ich schon besseres an oder war im Level schon viel weiter... warum also nicht für andere nutzbar machen?

Ich hör immer nur von anderen: Schmieden lohnt nicht, skill um, mach was anderes. 
--- Da hab ich aber ganz einfach keinen Bock drauf, weil ich SCHMIED weiter machen will und auch viel Herzblut reingesteckt habe!!! ---

Da aber von Blizz nichts nachgeschoben wird, kommt man sich echt nur noch verar**** vor! Und ne Stellungnahme, wann mal wieder was hinsichtlich der Spezialisierungen geplant ist, bekommt man von dort auch nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McChrystal (7. August 2009)

Paladin77 schrieb:


> Ich hör immer nur von anderen: Schmieden lohnt nicht, skill um, mach was anderes.
> --- Da hab ich aber ganz einfach keinen Bock drauf, weil ich SCHMIED weiter machen will und auch viel Herzblut reingesteckt habe!!! ---


Du sprichst mir aus der Seele. Ich hätte schon lange auf Juwe gewechselt, wenn ich nicht all die kleinen Schmiedequests und Rezepte gesammelt hätte. Juwe brauchste aus 80er dauernd, den Schmied nur gerade, wenn du mal die Armschiene oder Hände wechselst...

Auch wenn Gold hetzutage sprichwörtlich auf der Strasse liegt kann sich der Juwe ne goldene Nase verdienen, gerade mit den neuen epischen Gems. Wenn man mal ausnahmeweise den Handeslchannel liest such jeder nach nem Vz, Juwe oder Alchi. Wer will schon was von nem Schmied ausser mal nen Titanstahlzerstörer...

Beim lvln war es dazumal schon hilfreich, keine Frage. Aber wenn ich sehe, wie schnell mein 28er Twink levelt bräuchte ich wohl mehr Zeit um BB/Schmiedekunst zu farmen, als zu lvln


----------



## Mystiquekof (2. September 2009)

McChrystal schrieb:


> Du sprichst mir aus der Seele. Ich hätte schon lange auf Juwe gewechselt, wenn ich nicht all die kleinen Schmiedequests und Rezepte gesammelt hätte.......................................



Tja das ist genau der Punkt der mich bisher auch sehr davon abgehalten hat eben den Schmiedeberuf an den Nagel zu hängen.... Ich bin seit Beginn WoW Classic Schmied und habe hier - wie ihr auch - recht viel Herzblut investiert. Alleine aufgrund der Rezepte die mein Schmied bisher sein Eigen nennen darf (94,6%)... ich glaube ich würde es nicht übers Herz bringen das weg zu werfen.... das ist mit Gold überhaupt nicht aufzuwerten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich stimme vollends mit euch überein, dass an dem Beruf des Schmieds dringend etwas getan werden muss um diesen wieder interessanter zu gestalten...

Wenn ich daran zurück denke.... selbst bei der Thoriumbruderschaft auf Ehrfürchtig zu kommen nur um an die Schmiederezepte zu kommen.... hach das waren noch Zeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## archmitohren (3. September 2009)

Ich warte immer noch auf die Umsetzung des Gerüchtes, dass sich ein Waffenschmied nen zusätzlich Sockel für die Waffe und der Rüstungsschmied einen für die Brust machen darf.
Gelesen hab ich das schon vorm Lutsch König, leider blieb das wohl in der Projektphase stecken.


----------



## Mr_Richfield (3. September 2009)

archmitohren schrieb:


> Ich warte immer noch auf die Umsetzung des Gerüchtes, dass sich ein Waffenschmied nen zusätzlich Sockel für die Waffe und der Rüstungsschmied einen für die Brust machen darf.
> Gelesen hab ich das schon vorm Lutsch König, leider blieb das wohl in der Projektphase stecken.



da wäre allerdings wieder das problem, dass spieler mit anderen berufen anfangen nach gleichberechtigung zu heulen.  
momentan schreit alles immer nur nach balance & wehe jemand hat irgendwo einen vorteil. dann wird sofort das WoW EU forum mit hunderten nerf-thread vollgespammt und im nächsten patch wird es den heulern recht gemacht. 
soll heißen, darauf können wir schmiede lange warten. für mich dennoch kein grund, den beruf zu verlernen.


----------



## Tifuz (3. September 2009)

archmitohren schrieb:


> Ich warte immer noch auf die Umsetzung des Gerüchtes, dass sich ein Waffenschmied nen zusätzlich Sockel für die Waffe und der Rüstungsschmied einen für die Brust machen darf.
> Gelesen hab ich das schon vorm Lutsch König, leider blieb das wohl in der Projektphase stecken.



Ich weiss nicht wo das Problem ist. Jeder Verarbeitungsberuf ist gleichwertig von AP/ZM/Whatever (bis auf Ingi). Ausserdem hat doch der Schmied 2 einzigartige Sockel. Ausserdem waehre es ja egal wo der Sockel ist, weil er eh prismatisch waehre.

Edit:


> dann wird sofort das WoW EU forum mit hunderten nerf-thread vollgespammt und im nächsten patch wird es den heulern recht gemacht.



Findest du es nicht auch unfair, wenn ein Beruf staerker als alle anderen ist? Als Schlussfolgerung wird sowas nicht eingebaut, oder jeder andere Beruf wuerde dementsprechend auf das gleiche Lvl/Wertigkeit gebufft.


----------



## grünhaupt (3. September 2009)

es ist leider nun mal so, dass die herstellenden Berufe für die Katz sind.

Ausnahmen sind Alchie und Verzauberungen.

wow ist nunmal sehr Instanzlastig. ALLE Highend Items bekommt man nur über Instanzen. Sei es direkt oder durch epische Rezepte.

Meiner Meinung nach, sollte man nach 4 Jahren Schmied/Lederer usw. skillen/lernen in der Lage sein, epische Items zu machen. Ich rede da nicht von drei oder vier Teilen, sondern von einem kompletten Set.

Aber solange Blizzard die Berufe weiterhin stiefmütterlich behandelt, wird sich nichts ändern und die Items werden nur über Instanzen zu bekommen sein.

mfg Grüni


----------



## Tifuz (3. September 2009)

grünhaupt schrieb:


> es ist leider nun mal so, dass die herstellenden Berufe für die Katz sind.


Nein sind sie nicht, jeder Verarbeitungsberuf bringt die gleiche Wertigkeit (Ausnahme Ingi)



grünhaupt schrieb:


> Ausnahmen sind Alchie und Verzauberungen.


Siehe Oben



grünhaupt schrieb:


> wow ist nunmal sehr Instanzlastig. ALLE Highend Items bekommt man nur über Instanzen. Sei es direkt oder durch epische Rezepte.


Ansonsten wuerde es keinen Sinn machen PvE Content zu machen, und die Items heissen ja nicht umsonst "Highend"



grünhaupt schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach, sollte man nach 4 Jahren Schmied/Lederer usw. skillen/lernen in der Lage sein, epische Items zu machen. Ich rede da nicht von drei oder vier Teilen, sondern von einem kompletten Set.


An Zeit sollte man wohl am wenigsten messen, ausserdem waehre das Schwachsinn, weil dann jeder diesen Beruf nehmen wuerde, um ein ImbaroXXorSet herstellen zu koennen.



grünhaupt schrieb:


> Aber solange Blizzard die Berufe weiterhin stiefmütterlich behandelt, wird sich nichts ändern und die Items werden nur über Instanzen zu bekommen sein.


Das war schon immer der Sinn der Instanzen und wird sich bestimmt nicht aendern, und was du mit Stiefmuetterlich meinst, ist mir unklar. Das einzige was Blizzard macht, ist die Berufe zu balancen.


----------



## Cysiaron (11. September 2009)

so uninteressant?!  finde ich nicht...
ich habe mir den ulduarkram vom schmied meines vertrauens herstellen lassen. also tankgürtel und schuhe, und DD-schuhe und gürtel... und ich bin nicht der einzige... und mit dem titanstahlzerstörer macht er immer noch gutes gold.


----------



## Mondokawaki (24. September 2009)

@TE wen interessiert was du herstellen kannst. Die einzig interessante sache an berufen sind der bonus den du bekommst.

Und nicht das du frierst Schmied + Juwe ist mit abstand das beste das du machen kannst egal welche klasse du spielst .


Ich zieh hier mal nen Schlussstrich für weiner die selbst dermaßen einfache sachen nicht rallen. 
PS les mal bei elitejerks nach bevor du nen whinethread erstellst.


________________________________________________________________________________--
________________________________________________________________________________--


----------



## Skelettkrieger (30. September 2009)

Mondokawaki schrieb:


> @TE wen interessiert was du herstellen kannst. Die einzig interessante sache an berufen sind der bonus den du bekommst.
> 
> Und nicht das du frierst Schmied + Juwe ist mit abstand das beste das du machen kannst egal welche klasse du spielst .
> 
> ...



wobei vrz auch ne alternative zu juwe wäre oder gewesen wäre...
und die neuen 2 PDK-Teile die man für jede Skillung haben kann. die Armschienen sind glaub bis PDK25 HC BiS


----------



## Mr_Richfield (1. Oktober 2009)

Mondokawaki schrieb:


> Und nicht das du frierst Schmied + Juwe ist mit abstand das beste das du machen kannst egal welche klasse du spielst.



ich war damals zu BC zeiten melee schamane & war schmied wegen der kolben. ich habe es bis heute nicht bereut, trotz umspeccens auf heiler/ele, schmied & juwe geblieben zu sein. ich weiß eben was gut ist!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodulf (14. Oktober 2009)

Nun ja,

Schmied sein ist toll aber es geht hier glaub weniger um die Gleichwertigkeit der Berfusboni sondern mehr um den spielerischen Sinn der Schmiedekunst, kein Schwein kauft meine epischen Gegenstände der Thoriumbruderschaft, meine Resistenz-Rüstungen will auch keiner haben, nur ganz wenige die wissen wozu die gut sind und in einer Spielphase, in der sich jeder Twink durch PdC hero schleifen lässt oder naxx10er geht braucht man wohl auch keinen Titanstahlzerstörer mehr.

Wenn ich allerdings ein neues Item habe und mir dann im AH anschaue, was die Juwes für die Steine bekommen, dann beiß ich mir in den Popo und find es echt frech, wenn die dann auch noch erwarten, das man mit Mats denen so viel TG gibt wie die verlangen, Da find ich VZ schon noch humaner und die Preise bei den Alchis sind auch okay bei uns auf dem Server.

Ich überlege mir die ganze Zeit Bergbau zu verlernen und entweder Juwe zu skillen um auch ganz einfach an viel Kohle zu kommen, die ich aber eigentlich nicht brauche (für meine beiden letzten Elementiumerze wird es hoffentlich noch reichen) oder ich steige um auf Ingi, einfach um noch einen *sinnfreien* Beruf zu haben, der mir aber auch ein bisl fun bringt.

Der Stolz, den die Schmiede-NPCs aufkommen lassen ist schon lange verflogen.


----------



## Bjizzel (14. Oktober 2009)

Also imho hat man ausser einem immer weniger werdenden geringen Eigenvorteil garnix mehr von seinen Berufen.

Alchi = Schmuckstück + Unendlicher Mana-/Heiltrank + Fläschchen + ein wenig bessere Stats durch die eigenen Pots usw...
Das Schmuckstück wird binnen kürzester Zeit eh durch PdC Teile ausgetauscht. dank Braufest gabs noch ein 2tes für lau dazu und das wars dann auch schon. Fläschchen trinkt bei uns ausser evtl. in PdK keine Sau mehr auffem Server - wozu also mir den Aufwand machen?! Das einzig Interessante sind z.B. für meine arme Shadowsau die unendlichen Manapots -.-

Schmied = diverse epische BOE Items - kann ich mir dann auch anderswo craften lassen + 2 Sockel + Gürtelsockel (kann man ja auch kaufen) Na doll der Wahnsinn 2 Sockel -.-

Ingi = diverse niedliche Gadgets wie z.B. Briefkasten, AH-Zugang aus Dala, Jeeves (od. Rep-Bots allgemein), Taschenmesser-Notfall-Ress, geile Fluggeräte - wobei den Chopper alle 6 Monate mal 1 Person auf dem Server kaufen will, und dann nur gegen Unkostenzahlung -.-

Schneider = diverse epische BOE Items - kann ich mir dann auch anderswo craften lassen + billig Hosenflicken + nette Umhangverzauberung für lau
Ist ganz nett für meine Caster wie z.B. Shadow, Magier, Hexer - aber so doll isses jetzt auch nicht...

Inschriftenkundler = Schulterverzauberung ist ganz nett, kann ich aber auch zur Not einfach Ruf bei den Söhnen Hodirs farmen, der Rest ist BOE = wiedermal einfach fremd-basteln lassen...

Lederer = diverse epische BOE Items - kann ich mir dann auch anderswo craften lassen + billig Hosenflicken + nette Armschienenverzauberung für lau
Ist ganz nett für meine Eule - aber so doll isses jetzt auch nicht...

Verzauberer = dank der Einführung von Schriftrollen kann man auch hier im AH fast immer fündig werden, braucht den Beruf nicht zwingend selbst. Die Ringverzauberungen sind den Aufwand nicht wirklich wert...

Juwe = diverse epische BOE Items - kann ich mir dann auch anderswo craften lassen + Drachenaugen-Gems. Dank des Mega-Nerfs eben jener Steinchen bei gleichzeitiger Einführung von Epic-Gems kann man nun auch fremd-basteln lassen -.-

Praktisch alle craftable Epics sind bei uns auf dem Server schon für ca 200g pro Teil zu haben - bei Einführung damals warens schonmal 2000g... es lohnt alles kaum noch. Um mal nem Twink nen netten Start in die 80er hero und Raidwelt zu geben ganz nice - aber wozu eigentlich??? Bei uns kommen frisch 80er mit 75er grünem crap angesch**** und lassen sich frech PdC + PdC hero ziehen und nach 1 Woche sind die komplett 200+ Epic equipt. Keiner tut mehr nen Handschlag oder versucht ein wenig nützlich zu sein und zieht sich was angemessenes in heros an. Alle Welt denkt "gibt ja genug Idioten (und leider isses auch so!) die mich schon ziehen" -.- Und mit der Abschaffung fast aller derzeitigen Stats mit Cata werden die Berufe und ihre Boni imho dann völlig wertlos...


----------



## Tikume (14. Oktober 2009)

Sofern es sich nicht um Dinge handeln die nicht mit Loot konkurrieren (z.B. Alchemie) gibt es in einem Itemspiel immer ein Problem mit dem Crafting.


----------



## Artherk (14. Oktober 2009)

also ich finds so teils teils.. sind nette sachen dabei aber es is auch verdammt nervig zu skillen puh das kann ich euch sagen... krebse gerade auf 316 mit meinem ork warry rum


----------



## ztryqer (15. Oktober 2009)

Bjizzel schrieb:


> [...] kann ich mir dann auch anderswo craften lassen [...]


Wäre schon traurig, wenn alle diese Mitnahmementalität hätten, und sich alles von 'anderswo' besorgen; in meinen Raids dürfen nur Leute mit hochgeskilltem Beruf auf entsprechende Rezeptdrops würfeln und diese nicht nach 'anderswo' verticken -> so profitiert der ganze Raid, über die erstellten Items, von den Berufen des Einzelnen.

Ist natürlich eine Frage von Zeit und Geldmitteln... irgendwie auch von Ehre... einen Crafterberuf hochzuleveln (und sich nur mit passender Ausrüstung für HCs und Raids anzumelden).

Ich bereue es nicht, praktische alle Berufe (mit Twinks) abzudecken. Muss halt jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, ob er lieber 30 min. im Chat rumnervt für z.B. 'nen Epicstein, viel im AH ausgibt oder einfach auf 'nen Twink umloggt und ihn für lau schleift; das gleiche gilt natürlich auch für Verzauberungen, Hosenpatches, Flask und (ist ja schließlich das Schmiedeforum) für die ewige Gürtelschnalle. Außerdem kann man sich die neidischen Blicke auf die Erträge der anderen Berufe sparen, man kann schließlich überall mitmischen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McChrystal (15. Oktober 2009)

Mit den neuen Schmiederezepten aus PdK mag ich meinen Beruf wieder mehr, ganz einfach weil er wieder gefragt ist.

Beim Juwe wird oft vergessen, dass die unzähligen Rezepte durch diverse Rufbelohnungen und Quests erhaltbar sind und es viel mehr verschiedene Rezepte auf der gleichen Stufe (bzw für den gleichen "Zweck") gibt, die der Juwe lernen muss. Damit der Juwe genau den Stein mit diesen Werten machen kann, den ich brauch, muss er genau das richige Rezept gekauft haben. In meinen Augen hat er im Moment den höheren Aufwand als die anderen Berufe, die die Rezepte bei Drops (sehr wenigen Rüstmeistern) erhalten können und daher verstehe ich die höheren TGs / AH Preise bei den Juwes.


----------



## handzumgrus (9. November 2009)

*Mit den neuen Schmiederezepten aus PdK *


das kauft die doch keiner ab, sinnlose matsverschwendung


----------



## McChrystal (12. November 2009)

handzumgrus schrieb:


> das kauft die doch keiner ab, sinnlose matsverschwendung


Es ist ja nicht so, dass ich diese Teile herstelle und ins AH stelle (kauft tatsächlich niemand). Aber mit TG kann man doch ganz nett Gold machen. Wenn sie dann noch mit den Kugeln ankommen, die ich selbst ins AH gestellt habe, ist das durchaus rentabel. Ist aber wohl Serverabhängig.


----------



## D_a_r_k (8. Februar 2010)

Naja Blizz müsste aktiver die herstellenden Berufe unterstützen und nicht mit jedem Patch eine Hand voll Rezepte nachreichen. Wir haben doch viel zu wenig Auswahl? Ich mein für was bin ich Waffenschmied wenn ich keine besondere Waffe herstellen kann?? 

Einfach mehr Rezepte und auch neue Rezpte mit jedem Patch dazu geben FÜR JEDEN Schmied (und net nur für die oberen 1000...) 

Ahja Lederer verdienen eigentlich ganz gut, die Hosenverzauberungen gehen immer noch weg wie geschnitten Brot^^


----------



## Magnison (14. April 2010)

Wie wärs mit den guten alten Spezis? Ich bin Axtschmied, trage eine Axt, jetzt droppt ein Boss in ICC ein sehr sehr seltenes Element, von dem brauch ich 4 Stück + noch etwas, und das kann ich dann auf meine Axt schmieden, kriege bessere Stats oder mehr dps etc, wäre doch so einfach zu realisieren. Gebt den Leuten die Möglichkeit ihre Ausrüstung zu optimieren mittels den Berufen. ich weiss das kommt in Cata, aber ich bin Axtschmied geworden um Blutmond herzustellen, hab ich gemacht, und ab WotLK kam da nix mehr!


----------



## Thorso (26. Mai 2010)

Also meiner Meinung nach ist bei 450 Schluss und zu wenig Rezepte und neue finden ist Glückssache. 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bebelbro42 (7. Oktober 2011)

Bin auch der Meinung, daß das Handwerk in WoW ziemlich mau ist. Darüber hab ich mich auch schon öfter ausgelassen. Die Items, die man herstellen kann, können nicht ansatzweise mit den Items aus Instanzen oder Raids mithalten. Hab als Schmied noch nie n selbstgeschmiedetes Teil getragen, weil immer was gedroppt wurde, was um Längen besser war.

Ich kram jetzt mal in der Nostalgic-Kiste und erzähl mal, wie das damals bei Ragnarok online war.

Dort konnte man spezialisierungen für seine Berufe lernen, die man sich mit jedem Level verdient hat. Pro Level 1 Punkt, den man dann in Axtschmieden oder eine andere Spezi stecken konnte. Außerdem konnte das Craften auch misslingen. Je höher der Skill, desto wahrscheinlicher die Waffe. Die Waffen waren absolut gleichwertig mit den Instanzenwaffen bzw. nen Tick besser oder halt stylischer. Das Craften war dadurch schon ziemlich interessant. Für die extrem guten Waffen brauchte man halt auch Items von verschiedenen Bossen, die nen niedrigen Dropcount hatten oder sogar Items, die man nur über PVP Belohnungen bekommen hat. 
War echt ne super Lösung ... und jetzt kommt. Die besten 10 Crafter des Servers haben immer nen 5% DMG Bonus auf die Items bekommen. Egal ob Schmied oder Alchemist (5% mehr Heal oder Mana aus Pots) oder sonstwas. 

Blizzer ... nehmt euch ein Beispiel!


----------



## Snee (7. Oktober 2011)

bebelbro42 schrieb:


> Bin auch der Meinung, daß das Handwerk in WoW ziemlich mau ist. Darüber hab ich mich auch schon öfter ausgelassen. Die Items, die man herstellen kann, können nicht ansatzweise mit den Items aus Instanzen oder Raids mithalten. Hab als Schmied noch nie n selbstgeschmiedetes Teil getragen, weil immer was gedroppt wurde, was um Längen besser war.



365er-Waffen die ein Schmied aktuell herstellen kann findest du in keiner Instanz. Warum verdienen sich wohl Schmiede seit 4.2 wieder ne goldene Nase...?! Wenn du schon auf nen veralteten Thread mit aktuellen Infos eingehen willst, dann solltest nicht - sorry - so einen Mist verzapfen. Wenn du das Lootglück auf deiner Seite hattest, dann ist das für dich toll. Kenne viele Leute, die lange Zeit glücklich mit den Items von Lederer, Schmied und Schneider rumgelaufen sind.


----------



## Grushdak (7. Oktober 2011)

Ich sehe zwar kein Problem darin.
Mir reicht das aus den Berufen zum Ausrüsten all meiner unzähligen Twinks -
und um sie überhaupt Instanzfähig zu machen.

Doch @ Snee, 
die Waffen aus den Feuerlanden sind Itemlevel 391 (ist, glaub, "etwas" höher und auch besser als 365er) 

greetz


----------



## Snee (7. Oktober 2011)

@Grushdak: ich sprach von Inis... nicht von Raids... und die Waffen - sollte man dann auch anmerken - im normalen Raid PSA, BDZ und TD4W liegen bei 359 - die in FL bei 378... 391 gibts nur in heroischen FL-Kämpfen. Die muss man erstmal schaffen und zusätzlich dann auch noch Loot- und Würfelglück haben. 

Und nochmal: in keiner INI - nicht RAID - findest du Waffen, die besser sind als die von Schmieden aktuell herstellbaren 365er. Das beste was in einer Ini droppen kann ist 353. Mit ausnahme des Bierkrugs beim Braufest-Event. Diese Verstärkerschami-Waffe hatte ebenfalls 365.


----------



## bebelbro42 (7. Oktober 2011)

Warum sollte ich den Instanzenkontent raus lassen aus der Überlegung?
Könnte ja auch in den Inis das Material für die Waffen droppen. Theoretisch könnte man das über das gleiche System lösen wie mit den Ausrüstungen. Der erkennt den Skill und es kann nur der Bedarf machen, der das Item auch verarbeiten kann. 
Fürs ausrüsten der Twinks mach ich doch kein Handwerk. Es geht ja hier darum, daß Schmiedekunst nicht der burner ist. Sind übrigens die anderen Berufe auch nicht. 
@Snee: bevor Du mir hier vorwirfst nen Mist zu verzapfen lies bitte meinen Beitrag durch. Da steht der Instanzenconten nämlich drin. Ohne das müsste ich Dir Recht geben ... dann hätte ich Mist verzapft ... hab ich aber nicht;-)


----------



## Snee (10. Oktober 2011)

@bebel: wir reden an einander vorbei. 

Du hattest unter anderem behauptet, dass auch in Instanzen bessere Items droppen im Vergleich zu den Items, die ein Schmied aktuell herstellen kann. Und das ist nicht korrekt - oder salopp ausgedrückt "Mist" ;-) Schmied kann aktuell 378/359 Itemlevel herstellen. Zul-Inis droppt 353-Itemlevel. 

Das herstellbare Items nicht besser sind, als die aus den Raids halte ich für absolut sinnvoll. Gilt nicht nur für den Schmied sondern auch für Lederer und Schneider, um ein Gleichgewicht bei allen Berufen aufrecht zu erhalten. Und aktuell ist der Schmied nun mal nicht der Berufszweig, der sich beschweren sollte... Hab nen Twink an einem Abend für sehr viel Gold  von Juwe auf Schmied umgeskillt und die Kosten für die Mats innerhalb von einer Stunde ca. drei mal wieder reingeholt  nur weil ich die 365er-Waffen herstellen konnte und Chaoskugeln zu genüge hatte.


----------



## bebelbro42 (10. Oktober 2011)

Naja, Du musst dann natürlich schon die Instanzen nehmen, die auf dem gegebenen Level gebräuchlich sind.
Sagen wir mal Skill 300 und die Instanzen bis dahin. Da kannst Du aber mal Gift drauf nehmen, daß die Ini-Items besser sind.
Bei Endcontent hab ich ebenfalls nichts an, wofür ich schon Rezepte habe sonder 100% Items aus heroischen Instanzen.
Die Rezepte in den Feuerlanden für Waffen sind super, aber die krieg ich ja erst, wenn ich eigentlich schon 85 bin und full equipped.

Ich hab übrigens in meiner ganzen Zeit bei WoW erst 2 Raids gemacht und noch niemals Equipment getragen von einem Charakter, der das auch selbst herstellen konnte.
Das ich jetzt auch meine Ledersachen für nen Twink oder mal n Amulett mache ist klar, aber halt nicht, wenn ich nen Charakter hoch ziehe und die Sachen farme, die in den Levelgebieten sind. 

Aber auch so Sachen wie Löwenherzklinge, die ja eigentlich für die Spezialisierung auf  Waffenschmied was gewesen ist und deswegen auch nur von denen getragen werden konnte.
Völlig überflüssig. Wenn man die Items gehabt hat, dann hat auf dem Weg dahin in der Ini schon was besseres gedroppt.
Und jetzt sind die Items bop? Warum das nicht geändert wurde ist mir auch unklar, wenn die Spezialisierung weggefallen ist.
Wird aber wohl noch gefixt, wenn ich mich recht erinnere ...


----------



## Kersyl (27. Mai 2012)

Crafting im allg. Sollte eine viel größere Rolle spielen. Und wenn man damit seine Items dann nur upgraden kann, wie sie es ja für MoP gerade mit Tapferkeitspunkten planen, nur halt bei Schmied für Platten eq und Waffen only, als Lederer für Lederrüstung etc. PP. wüde das schon reichen...Ich will nur wieder sinnvolles crafting, das ist der Punkt.


Man farmt inis ab, um daraus ENDLICH ein Rezept zu bekommen für ein Item, was einem dann kaum noch bessere stats gibt.

Schade eigentlich...Schmied ist dadurch, neben den extra Sockelplätzen, echt nutzlos geworden. Und ich zieh mir gerade auch noch einen hoch, na wunderbar.



MFG.


----------



## zoizz (27. Mai 2012)

Des weiteren kann man die Erze zu weitaus teureren Preisen verkaufen, als das fertig geschmiedete Item. Und gerade in der Levelphase stellt man die Teile eh nur her, um sie beim Händler/Verzauberer zu schrotten (auch Verzaubimats sind nix wert).

Insofern habe ich auch kein Verständnis dafür, einen Schmied hochzuziehen.


----------



## Rabaz (27. Mai 2012)

Kann nicht sein dass man Berufe hochskillt nur um am Ende irgend einen kleinen Bonus zu haben. Da können sie die genauso gut einfach kaufbar machen. Ich habe mit einem twink jetzt verzaubern auf 420 und bisher keine einzige Verzauberung auch nur verschenkt bekommen. Nicht dass ich auf Verkäufe angewiesen wäre, ich habe ja vorher gewusst was kommt, aber trotzdem ist es einfach langweilig & frustrierend zu 90% für die Tonne zu produzieren. Da verschenken sie ne Menge Spielspaß-Potential.

Ich weiß auch nicht ob das einstreuen von irgendwelchen highend-Rezepten oder mats mit patch x.2 da immer der richtige Weg ist. Da ist dann immer vorübergehend eine Nachfrage, es tauchen plötzlich 5000 Gold-gems im ah auf und die fleißigsten raidgilden verdienen sich 6 Wochen lang nervenkrank, der Rest darf seine Ersparnisse raushauen um mitzuhalten. So richtig ausgewogen und unterhaltsam ist das ja auch nicht.


----------



## Hosenschisser (5. Juni 2012)

zoizz schrieb:


> Des weiteren kann man die Erze zu weitaus teureren Preisen verkaufen, als das fertig geschmiedete Item. Und gerade in der Levelphase stellt man die Teile eh nur her, um sie beim Händler/Verzauberer zu schrotten (auch Verzaubimats sind nix wert).
> 
> Insofern habe ich auch kein Verständnis dafür, einen Schmied hochzuziehen.



Komisch. Ich kaufe Erze und Barren im AH um daraus Rüstung zu schmieden die ich dann mit Profit verkaufe.


----------



## BTTony1 (13. August 2012)

Ich habe meinen Schmied jetzt zeitgleich auf 525 und Level 85. Ich habe zwei Rezepte im AH mit iLvl 397 gekauft. Die Mats dazu kosten etwa 1000g weniger als die items im AH. Das heißt für Jedes Item erhalte ich 1000 g Gewinn. Was wollt ihr denn mehr? Die Rezepte habe 500 und 900 g gekostet. Und ich komme für relativ kleines Geld an meine ersten dicken Items.

Mir macht der Beruf Spass und ich erschaffe etwas. Find ich besser als dies Rumgefarme. Ich habe auch das Gefühl, dass viele vorm nächsten Addon noch Twinks equippen. - Mach ich ja mit meinem Schmied auch.


----------

